

An intelligence tax on thinking machines - alexwg
http://edge.org/response-detail/26181

======
bryanrasmussen
well first if you tax machines that think companies will put their thinking
machines in countries without the tax, second of all progressive taxes have
been such a success in the U.S that they will surely be just as successful in
this instance.

